

Oil prices keep plummeting as OPEC starts a price war with the US - MichaelCORS
http://www.vox.com/2014/11/28/7302827/oil-prices-opec

======
brownbat
Cartel enforcement notwithstanding, it's really tough to artificially inflate
prices above the cost of available substitutes.

The price of oil has just been set at the breakeven cost of shale, maybe for a
long time.

